# prairie 360



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

ok got a few questions i want to get an aftermarket muffler and rejet it and later get a clutch mod what would be my best choices for this i got a brand new set of 25.8.12 zilla's (front) and 25.10.12 (backs) i would like to go up in size 2 atleast 27's in the future i would like to gain low end power for the mud holes dont need top speed cause what i have read u cant get any for the 360's thanks


Wildky


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you sure cant get much speed ever out of a 360. its just not there. 
if you do intend to roll on 27's the epi black or one up will suffice and be all you need to modify. you can add a primary spring for modifying the engagement. it would help pop a wheelie if anything.

as far as mufflers, ive seen hmf utilities on those that sound pretty good.

the only bad thing about the 360 that takes away from its ability to be a good mud bike is the lack of wheel speed. 
stock u can get some decent speed in mud, but once you get some tires on there you lose a bit. further that with a stiffer secondary spring and the wheel speed goes down even more.

sometimes ya just gotta have that wheel spin for proper clean out and hole tackling ability.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

so a clutch kit wouldnt really help and if i stayed stock size tires like i have my zilla's and just added a 2inch lift to raise me up would that help any most of the mud holes are ruted at the entrance and exit and cant get out of em just want to be able 2 play i looked into the hmf utilitys but wasnt sure if they would work that good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can mud all day and be able to turn those 27" tires with the secondary spring addition. i was just stating that they dont have real good wheel speed.

SRA bikes are hard in deep ruts. You high center very easily.

there's a P360 with 30 inch Mud lites on this forum. it turns them fine just not real fast.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

wildky said:


> i would like to go up in size 2 at least 27's in the future i would like to gain low end power


Larger wheel diameter is like a taller gear - you will LOSE the low end power.

Also, 360 is air/oil cooled engine. Once engine outside is covered/caked up with dried mud, there is very little heat transfer between the engine surface and ambient air. Now engine is like insulated. You are destined for overheating.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

ok so the epi black secondary and what for the primary and will the hmf slip on or is there a different one fit it all i see on hmf website is the slip on pipe 

it would be awsome to pop wheelies on a 360 being it dont have the power to do stock


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

whats the difference between clutch springs and clutch kits? they seem to be pretty easy to install watching the vids just not sure whats the difference in the 2?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

A clutch kit comes with new springs and it has weights for the primary. Most people can get away with just changing the springs out... Using different weights you can fine tune the clutches to perform "perfectly" depending on the type of riding you do... but mainly people that like to race and stuff need to go into that much detail.. the weights are what makes the kit so expensive, you can buy the springs for $20 each straight from EPI..


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

ok thanks i just trail ride and mud a lil. winter deer hunt dont need to much just didnt know the diffrance so epi black and what would be a good primary?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say Maroon or Almond... but I don't know much about the 360... I have a pink in my Brute 650i and it has no stall at all... the stiffer you go will help you if you are trying to get that quick engagement like to pop a wheelie or something... if you stay stock or a looser spring like pink or maroon, you won't have any stall, and it will be a little harder for wheelies... not everyone likes the stall, like me, I sometimes ride on hills and stuff and that stall will hurt you if you're not careful on the side of a hill


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

i just googled prairie 360 Almond to see what i could come up with but came up empty handed i don't like hills i stay away from them to dangerous lol but would be sweet to pop wheelies on a 360 i'd say not many around my area can do that


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

EPI is the name of the company that makes the springs , may have better results googling that . All kawie primary springs are the same 360-750i all years


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

hmf utility slip on worked for me. nice simple add-on. you will need to order the right one tho. i got mine from highlifter. as for ruts, try wheel spacers. spread you out a bit, bite the sides more. my 360 spun 26 mud bugs no problem with stock clutching. no wheelies tho! lol


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks for all the input think im going to get black 2nd and almond prim will i need to rejet or wait till i get exhaust 2 do that thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

snorkel it put the pipe on it then rejet if necessary


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah wait until you get all of your exhaust and intake work done before rejetting.. don't want to have to do it twice


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

www.erlandsonperformance.com this is EPI's website...You can find your springs here


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

i dont plan on snorkeling it unless i do the cvt one i dont like going into deap water if its a whole with alot of water i wont hit it b/c most of them are rutted and i cant get out anyway lol and i about sunk it it died in the water i thought it was done but it fired up and wasnt in the oil did a change right after no water in it but it sputters alot but that was last year i was reading somewhere and they say they act up b/c o the heat on the tank idk.....just want a play 2 and mod but i cant find a snorkel kit for it and im not good with the diy stuff lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The snorks really aint that bad of a job, there are pics on here of a snorked 360 Prairie


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

my black secondary and almond primary is on its way should be here friday or monday  got a question how much of a wheel will i get from a dead stop? just wonderen


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not much LOL it still a 360 . The springs will just help you use the power better in the mud , not turn it into a drag racer


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Not much LOL it still a 360 . The springs will just help you use the power better in the mud , not turn it into a drag racer


 +1
The single cyl 360 weighs as much as BFs, over 600 lbs. I would not spend too much mula on it.


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

not spending alot on it but i dont plain on buying another one anytime soon no fundings for it its an 09 and i payed it off this year so its mine  so is 70 bux 2 much to have the springs put in? i ordered the spring and my dad bought me the clutch puller how bad is it to put together? i watched the vids on it seems pretty simple though


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah changing the springs is an easy job! Don't pay $70 for that! Just watch the video and follow it step by step... It's that easy!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If the 360 is like my old 400 , you can chance secondary springs without removing the clutches


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

i put the springs into day and fatherinlaw says the almond is to much for it so stock is in it he thinks it will eat the belts


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It will eat belts with the stock springs...


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

wildky said:


> i put the springs into day and fatherinlaw says the almond is to much for it so stock is in it he thinks it will eat the belts



after posting the "quote" i put the almond spring in and took it out it acted like the reverse limiter was on going forward so i took it off and put the stock back on and took it out samething im confused the belt light is flashing aswell only thing that happend is when i took the cover off and unhooked the wires and layed on the seat i hit the switch inside the cover...but i switched it back


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

you need to reset your belt light


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 2009 p360 4x4 that I sort of "inhereted."[Never cosign for your 20 year old nephew!!!!] I think it is an awesome machine,for what it is.The only thing I would do is a maybe a pipe.I think it's fine how it is.It is a simple air cooled machine and it's a tank and fun to ride.....[whenever I break my Brute,LOL!!!]


----------



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

got the quad out of limp mode so know this week im going to reinstall the almond spring


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

wildky said:


> got the quad out of limp mode so know this week im going to reinstall the almond spring


the label on the inside of the clutch housings is screwy....ignore the label and always be sure that the switch is clicked toward the 'rear' of the machine b4 you install the cover...(or to the left when you are facing the 'installed' clutch cover) my kiddo's p 360 has an almond spring in the secondary and it works just fine....


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

budz , can u let me know how that almond spring goes for u in the primary, because ill be doing this to my buddys 360 and wantto know if it makes it catty , and another question fo the boys... Will almond primary and almond secondary work good in the 360 ?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

just got my old 360 back, running wide, an skinnies 28 laws, i never put it in much but the 2 owners it had before i got it back would go anywhere the brutes would go. the last ride we all went on 4 different riders tried to kill this little fellow an all failed, they are tough little muckers, i will use it around the place as a tow or dragging machine till it sales an save the strain on the brute


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey , that amazing to know . Cause my buddy wants to make his undistructable . I just wanna know if an almond primary and almond secondary willwork good , for 26" tires , and will it katty? Cause thats something he wants is to katty .


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have never messed with clutching, an only smoked belt 1 time, pulling 3/4 ton ford 4wd truck loaded with scrap iron with 4 half flat tires, we called this thing the wrecker around here if anyone needed something moved i would hook to it, an i do mean anything, clutching might have helped butt then i never got into house moving, everthing else though an it never failed to move what it was hooked to


----------



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

so how did the almond primarywork for you?


----------

